# Floating Coolant Pickup



## freeidaho (Feb 9, 2014)

Howdy,
I learned that one way to suck water  out of an irrigation ditch without getting as much stuff plugging up  the screen is to use a floating pickup.  The float sits on the top of  the water of course, and the pickup is a couple of inches below.  This  keeps the pump inlet in the cleaner area of the flow, no matter how high or  low the water gets in the ditch.

Do y'all think that would be a useful approach for a coolant pump inlet.  This of course would only work with a remote pump, not a submerged or extended pump.

It seems like there would be very little chips suspended near the surface.

Just a thought,

kr


----------



## xalky (Feb 9, 2014)

freeidaho said:


> Howdy,
> I learned that one way to suck water  out of an irrigation ditch without getting as much stuff plugging up  the screen is to use a floating pickup.  The float sits on the top of  the water of course, and the pickup is a couple of inches below.  This  keeps the pump inlet in the cleaner area of the flow, no matter how high or  low the water gets in the ditch.
> 
> Do y'all think that would be a useful approach for a coolant pump inlet.  This of course would only work with a remote pump, not a submerged or extended pump.
> ...


With a big enough float and a deep enough reservoir, you could float the whole submersible pump too. Hang the pump from the bottom of the float. )


----------

